# Seeking Tire And Wheel Advice



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I have an '03 28BHS, still running on the original Duros. I will have to replace these over the winter and would like to upgrade from the "14 to the "15 rims and tires. I am looking to upgrade to a more robust tire tire and want the additional ground clearance the "15 rims would provide. I have a couple of opinions I have formed from reading comments here and elsewhere and would love to get some feedback and advice:

1. Tire Brand:

I was leaning toward the Goodyear Marathon until I noticed they are built in China. With all of the problems lately associated with Chinese tires, I am now going to purchase Maxxis

2. Tire Size:

I plan on moving up from a 205/75R14 to a 225/75R14. It appears the wheel wells will accept the larger diameter tires pretty easily. The bonus here is I would go from a load rating of 1760 lbs per tire (max) to 2540 lbs per tire (max).

3. Overall:

I expect to gain an additional margin of safety for the load capacity. Going from a max weight of 7040 to 10,160 lbs may seem like overkill for a trailer that is only rated at 7000 lbs maximum weight, but it makes me feel better to know I have good, solid rubber on the road. Of course, it doesn't mean I can increase the carrying weight of my trailer, it just increases the margin of safety a bunch.

I expect this to give me some additional ground clearance. The 28BHS has a pretty significant length behind the rear axle. This negatively impacts my ability to climb into steeper campsites. Most Georgia campsites located above the "gnat line" require some ability to negotiate hills.

4. Advice Requested:

a. Has anyone made this change? I sure would like to hear your experience.

b. Any thoughts on my size selection?

c. Any thoughts on my brand selection?

d. Does anyone know of a web site that sells wheel and tire combinations using Maxxis tires?

e. I don't really have an opinion about what the wheels will look like. I don't mind going back with painted white "Spoker" wheels but if it isn't much more money, I would consider something fancier. I lack the "fashion" gene so I need advice about what looks appropriate.

Reverie


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey Rev:

You and I are doing the same thing to the same trailer, at the same time







My 04 28BHS with circa 03 Duros are also ready for replacement as the side walls are just starting to check, and a hairline crack has formed between the tread & sidewall. Fair warning has been given.

Here are my thoughts below:



Reverie said:


> I have an '03 28BHS, still running on the original Duros. I will have to replace these over the winter and would like to upgrade from the "14 to the "15 rims and tires. I am looking to upgrade to a more robust tire tire and want the additional ground clearance the "15 rims would provide. I have a couple of opinions I have formed from reading comments here and elsewhere and would love to get some feedback and advice:
> 
> 1. Tire Brand:
> 
> ...


OK here are the wheels I am getting from Ricks Tire Company . He also sells on Ebay and has over 1000 positive in his feedback. Looks to be a trustworthy guy from Idaho.

" 15" Aluminum Spoke (Star) Trailer Wheel " $89.95









We need 15x6" 5-4.5" wheels.

These wheels have a 3.3" center opening which is plenty as the steel wheels are only 2". So your hub will fit through the hole easily.

ON EDIT: Rick also has the chrome lug nuts for $1.00 each and chrome center caps for $5.00 each. I would also reccomend installing steel valve stems.

I found the Maxxis tires at America's Tire from the Maxxis dealer locator. They're listed as $108 each on the Maxxis site, and will hopefully be less at the dealer.

Good Luck!

Jim


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I wonder if the older 28BHS' has more clearance over the super slide??

Mine is within less than an inch on the slide side now......

Steve


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hmmmm. Truthfully I don't think I looked at that side very closely. However, the passenger side is cavernous. I'll take another look before ordering. Thanks!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

California Jim said:


> Hmmmm. Truthfully I don't think I looked at that side very closely. However, the passenger side is cavernous. I'll take another look before ordering. Thanks!


Yeah, the door side is no issue what-so-ever....the slide side is another story, at least on mine.

Steve


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't know if this matters to you, but our Maxxis tires say "Made in Thailand" on them. Ours still look good as new after about 2000km (1243 miles) on them and a lot of those kilometres were on gravel roads.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

You are right about being made in Taiwan. See this


----------



## aircare (Mar 30, 2007)

Put jeep wheels 15 x 7 grey steel with Cooper Custom Trailer tires 225/75R15 D rated 2540 pounds.
Sure,I know it is a over kill,but they are made in THE U.S.A. Also I feel SAFE for others on the road and my family.

Jeep wheels come in a large variety,and some are very sharpe looking.
Cooper also make several size tires. I don't own any stock or earn any thing for this information.
Have run Cooper tires lot of years and lot of vehicles and have been treated VERY GOOD on a recall a few years ago.
Have them on three vehicles now and Outbacker.

Hope to help some one to sleep better.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

bill_pfaff said:


> You are right about being made in Taiwan. See this


Actually that is SOLD in Taiwan, not made there.

But it wouldn't surprise or concern me if they are made in Thailand or where ever. The world's largest sources of natural rubber latex are all over there in the pacific islands and orient, so it's cost effective to bring production to where the very heavy raw materials are located.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

justus said:


> Put jeep wheels 15 x 7 grey steel with Cooper Custom Trailer tires 225/75R15 D rated 2540 pounds.
> Sure,I know it is a over kill,but they are made in THE U.S.A. Also I feel SAFE for others on the road and my family.
> 
> Jeep wheels come in a large variety,and some are very sharpe looking.
> ...


You beat me to it! lol Cooper makes a good tire.

Carey


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

huntr70 said:


> I wonder if the older 28BHS' has more clearance over the super slide??
> 
> Mine is within less than an inch on the slide side now......
> 
> Steve


After measuring just now, it does indeed seem to be tighter than I would prefer. On the slide side wheels there is 3.5" of top clearance. OK, fine. However the metal floor frame above the outside edge of the tires is only 2.25" above them. There is no indication that the tires ever rubbed so 2.25" clearance is enough. But how low can you go?? The 15" tires would leave only 1.25" of clearance. If it does rub it will only be the on the outside 1/4 of the tire tread.

Decisions, decisions.

At this point I think I would prefer to order those cool wheels in a 14" size and hope to find 14" "D" rated trailer tires. This may prove to be a probem though.

Anybody know of 14" D rated tires??


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I'm stoked that I actually found some 14" "D" rated tires HERE from Tire Rack









They are still 1" taller than stock, but only 1/2" taller on each side so I think I can manage with these. One caveot (sp?) though, even though they are "D" tires they are rated at 2271# instead of the 2540 I was shooting for. But still a 2000# improvement over the stock Duros.

I feel my credit card getting ready for action


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

California Jim said:


> I'm stoked that I actually found some 14" "D" rated tires HERE from Tire Rack
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kumho's rock. I've had two sets, one on PK's car (195/60R15) and the fiver (235/85/R16E). Very pleased with both. Got first set at Tire Rack, second set at Discount Tire.

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?ti...yes&place=0

or

http://tinyurl.com/yrrnua

Sluggo


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

California Jim said:


> You and I are doing the same thing to the same trailer, at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats funny, I also plan on getting new tires before our next long trip next month. Jim, I am anxiously looking forward to seeing photos of the new wheels & tires installed!!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

California Jim said:


> I'm stoked that I actually found some 14" "D" rated tires HERE from Tire Rack
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Excellent find Jim!!!

Question? These Kuhmo's say they have a Q speed rating.. From the info I find, a Q speed rating is 99mph.. So that means these tires are rated at 99mph at full load rating... that whould beat the heck out of our current 65mph tires!!!

These are by far the best ST tires I have seen..

Kumho's are made in Japan.. Japan makes some really high quality tires.. For sure competing with USA and Europe.

Again great find Jim, I will be getting me some soon! They are pretty fair priced to boot!

Carey


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

99 MPH of towing excitement







(your results may vary)

Yeah, I was thrilled to find them after hearing they didn't exist for such a long time. Will order tomorrow too.

Good Luck


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Ordered the Kumho's today. Now on to the wheels


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

California Jim said:


> Ordered the Kumho's today. Now on to the wheels


From Tire Rack?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Yup. $80 each + $64 shipping. I bought 5 (gotta have a spare!)


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Wheels Ordered too. Sombody STOP ME


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Did you go with the "14s?

Reverie


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

don't ask Paul, he wants to put monster truck tires on ours, uh hum.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Reverie said:


> don't ask Paul, he wants to put monster truck tires on ours, uh hum.


HA! Yeah I saw that


----------



## jaystermeister1 (Apr 18, 2007)

I ordered mine from e-bay also a couple weeks ago. I bid off 4 aluminum wheels for $320 after shipping and the lug nuts and caps. Then I went to discount tire co. and bought 4 carlisle tires in the 215/75r14. It runs a lot better now compared to the cheesy nanco tires that were on there. Plus moving from 205 to 215's will definitely help the ride. I think that was the widest that they made in 14" rims though. I think the 225 is only for 15" rims.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Heckuva good find, Jim. DW and I ran the numbers on the way back home today and we have put 2100mi. on our Milestars since we bought them and there is dry rot cracking all over them, including the spare. We will be needing new tires before too long for dang sure and those Kumho's would be a nice fit under our 23RS.

-CC


----------

